# Motor Mounts



## bsanchez (Jul 2, 2015)

Doing a complete resto on a 67 GTO. Although, the engine I have is a 400 off a 73 firebird. Ordered the mounts for the 73 engine but it sits too far back. Does anyone know where I can look into getting adaptors or custom mounts.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

with the original '64-72 A -body Pontiac V8 engine stands on your '67's frame, you need the matching earlier Pontiac A body V8 engine mounts. The '70-74 V8 Bird style mounts are longer and take matching style engine stands.

Here is link to a discussion from a week + ago. unfortunately the thread goes off track quite a bit, and Mity Mounts arent a solution. There is a problem with the quality of the various aftermarket replacement mounts, they will, however, often hold up if you not trying to throw a LOT of torque at them. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/motor-mounts-71-pontiac-455-ho-87465/


----------

